# Passport / ownership change question



## Caramac71 (27 June 2014)

We have bought a mare with an Irish Draught Horse Society passport.  I printed off the Change of Ownership form from IDHS website and previous owner has signed that.

However, the previous owner never had the passport changed by IDHS - she had it overstamped by Sport Horse Breeding of Great Britain.  So is it going to be a problem sending the Change of Ownership form in and getting the passport changed?

I dont really understand it all so if anyone could explain I'd be very grateful.  I have tried emailing, phoning and leaving messages with IDHS over the last 2 weeks but have not been able to get an answer.  I'm debating whether to just post off the form, passport and money and hoping for the best.


----------



## Sugar_and_Spice (17 July 2014)

Is it possible that the first passport issuer has been taken over by the second? That would explain why you can't get a reply. I would contact Sport Horse Breeding of Great Britain and ask why someone would have a passport over stamped by them and also ask what is their relationship to the Irish Draught Horse Society .

 It might be that they haven't taken over the Irish Daught Horse Society passports, but that maybe the previous owner of the horse wanted him registered with two societies. That's common for competition purposes, eg you could have a piebald who is also a purebred horse, so the breed society passport would be over stamped by the British Skewbald & Piebald Association if the owner wanted to enter shows run by BSPA. 

The old owner should have put the passport in their name but many people don't. I bought a horse in this situation and I had to give the passport issuer the old owners details as well as my own. They didn't add the old owner to the passport it was just for their records.

When you post it off use a signature postal service so if it doesn't get delivered it will hopefully be sent back to you.


----------



## JanetGeorge (18 July 2014)

Have you had NO answer from IDHS(GB)?  THAT disurbs me! (I'm a trustee of IDHS(GB) and I'd HOPE we're a bt more efficient than that!)  Getting passports overstamped is very common - for showing etc.

If the last owner signed the change of ownership form then there shouldn't be any problem getting the passport changed.  Was it the main office you contacted, or Annie - who does passports?


----------

